# Quebec Weather last week Sept.



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 12, 2009)

We will be in Montreal city and quebec city area (beaupre) the last week of September.  Any suggestions on what the weather might be like and what kind of clothing (particularly outerwear) to pack?  Thanks.


----------



## AKE (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool, moderate to lots of rain, etc. so pack sweaters and bring an  umbrella.  On rare occasions you may have a day of shorts weather but not likely.


----------



## northpole (Aug 19, 2009)

September is beautiful in Quebec, the leaves on the Maple trees are all changing colour and it's not usually cold yet.  Quebec City is a beautiful city (not much to do in Beaupre though).  Drive into the city and spend time walking through the old walled city, take a short river cruise, eat on Grand Allée (street lined with restaurants all with sidewalk patio seating).  

Montreal is pretty nice too, it's a big metropolis that has a some charm, Quebec city is much smaller and much more charming.  But I think September is a great time to go.  Quite a few of the cruise lines offer cruises to the St. Lawrence river from Boston and New York in the fall because it's so beautiful with the leaves changing colour and the comforttable temperature.


----------



## Hornet441 (Aug 19, 2009)

QC and Montreal are usually very nice. Warm days (maybe shorts weather), cooler nights (light jacket or sweater). Have an umbrella available but will not likely need it at all times. Not sure about Beaupre weather. If you get a chance, come down to Ottawa/Gatineau (2 hours from Montreal). The trees will be turning and are spectacular.
Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## eal (Aug 19, 2009)

Late September is our favourite time of year to visit Quebec.  The weather is great and the fall colours are spectacular.

weather.com reports that the average Sept high is 64 and the average low is 45.  Of course it will likely be a little cooler later in the month.


----------

